

Former Amazon employee possibly using inside information to make millions - kldavis4
http://m.imgur.com/gallery/OmIsA

======
bdcravens
Other post from 6 hours prior has more discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9136614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9136614)

